# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Bayard GBOM

## Chuck Leyda

A video we made for our band's Facebook site.  Skip over the first minute if you don't want to hear my blathering and butchering the pronunciation of the word "Hydryfol".   

The GBOM is 22.25 scale length, Western Red Cedar top, and Zebrawood back and sides made by Bayard Blain out of Arkansas.

----------

bruce.b, 

Randolph

----------


## Reinhardt

lovely Chuck. well played.

John

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## bruce.b

Really nice. Beautiful.

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------

